
GTIN – global trade item number - laktak
https://www.gtin.info/
======
hknapp
I have been trying to get customers to send us GTIN's to our API because most
of the players in our industry come up with wacky naming schemes for their
parts and the GTIN's leave no room for guessing

~~~
tantalor
Indeed, it is a requirement for Google Shopping:
[https://www.gtin.info/google-shopping-gtin-
requirement/](https://www.gtin.info/google-shopping-gtin-requirement/)

------
2Gkashmiri
How is different than HSN or harmonised system of nomenclature ? Or does it
solve a different problem ?

~~~
Lev1a
From what I can tell from the "Harmonized System" Wikipedia article [1], HS is
used to classify products, meaning describing/grouping one or more products by
some inherent trait. GTIN/EAN instead are 1:1 for each product, meaning that:

Take two products A and B ( A != B ) from the same product group (following
the example from [1]) 1006.30; those still (should) have different GTINs/EANs.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonized_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonized_System)

